# Help me identify this Mazzer model



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what model of Mazzer this would be, and how good it would be for espresso/aeropress? Mestre (written on the back) seems to be only the place of production. The ad says "year of production: 2000".

http://www.subito.it/elettrodomestici/macinino-caffe-mazzer-udine-76162500.htm#


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Pretty sure its a Mazzer Mini


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

No, something I learnt from coffeechap. The Mestre label is actually the model. I just thought it was the old Mazzer label but apparently the Mestre is the predecessor of the SJ.


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> No, something I learnt from coffeechap. The Mestre label is actually the model. I just thought it was the old Mazzer label but apparently the Mestre is the predecessor of the SJ.


Any idea on the performance (considering it's only 70€) - is it grinding consistently enough for aeropress? Also, if I wanted to replace the burrs, are they the same as e.g. Mazzer Mini's?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I would say, that as long as it's been looked after, you'll be facing at worst the prospect of spending 40 quid on a new set of burrs. Coffeechap really is the one to ask - he is the encyclopedia on most things but grinders and Mazzers, are his speciality! I love Mazzers so my judgement is clouded. Not sure about burr measurememnt but google it and compare to the SJ


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I've just read the advert and 70€ is a great price, Says he's selling for lack of use BUT usually postage from Italy is expensive!


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I've just read the advert and 70€ is a great price, Says he's selling for lack of use BUT usually postage from Italy is expensive!


not if you live in Italy :L


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

dabac said:


> not if you live in Italy :L


very good point!


----------

